# Police Search for missing K9



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

Just saw this one in the news:

http://www.kcra.com/news/16797827/detail.html

*SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- *San Joaquin County police are looking for one of their own that went missing during the Fourth of July festivities. 

Authorities said one of San Joaquin County's canine went missing from his handler's home Friday. 

The K-9 known as Badjo is a 7-year-old German Sheppard that has served the county for five years. 

The deputy K-9 handler said he last saw Badjo at 6:30 p.m. He said he then found him missing from his kennel area at 9:30 p.m. Police said it appears that he jumped over his 6-foot kennel fence during the loud festivities. 

The dog is described as a 75-pound, all black German Sheppard, wearing a silver-colored collar. He was last seen in the area of Davis Road and Eight Mile Road in Stockton. 

Anyone with information is urged to contact San Joaquin County Sheriff’s Office at 209-468-4400. 

________________________________________________________________________<!--stopindex-->

Hopefully he's found soon (hopefully he already has been). Although the 4th is over, it's a good reminder for handlers that even though a dog chooses not to climb over kennel walls for year after year, it could be some random year that it happens. Better to be safe and make sure that all outside kennels have roofs on them that are dog-proof. I'm guessing this department will be installing one for the handler now (assuming they get the dog back safely). 

I've also heard of this happening with a police k9 during a thunderstorm. The dog had never climbed over the fence, then one storm hit and something different about it and the k9 took off. Fortunately a neighbor was able to catch the dog.

Makes me thankful that my department's standard kennels for handler homes include roofs.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We lost a dog two weeks ago during a bad storm. The dog didn't jump out, the kennel was blown away. The dog was found about 4 hours later, wet, muddy and not sure where the heck he was. 

DFrost


----------



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

That's crazy....good thing the dog was ok. Not a whole lot you can do in that case. 

I think one of the guys in my unit had the same thing happen a while back - his dog came up ok too. I asked about trying to bolt the kennel into the cement pad when the pad was poured at my house, but didn't get any positive answer. Fortunately my house is kind of sheltered from storms and I try to crate my dog inside if I know a bad storm is coming.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope the dog is found safe,

I always thought it was quite DUMB to spend the time and money for a kennel and NOT put a excape proof roof on.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Hope the dog is found safe,
> 
> I always thought it was quite DUMB to spend the time and money for a kennel and NOT put a excape proof roof on.


I certainly agree. Law enforcement however, is well known for locking the barn door after the cows get out.

DFrost


----------



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

Very true.

Turns out the dog in this case was located and returned home safely (hopefully to a well-roofed kennel


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Do we know if they found the GS?


----------



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

Yep, he was. Sorry if it wasn't very clear - my last post was referencing the missing k9....all safe & sound now


----------

